# REDIFFMAIL LOGIN PROBLEM...



## medigit (Jan 12, 2006)

whenever i try to login to Rediffmai account i get 

You have been logged out.

Your session is invalid.

.Is my account hijacked...??.Plz help..


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jan 12, 2006)

medigit said:
			
		

> whenever i try to login to Rediffmai account i get
> 
> You have been logged out.
> 
> ...



just woundering... r u have any firewall like ZAP?? if yes try turing it off & then try to log in.. see if its work out or not....


----------



## puja399 (Jan 12, 2006)

Ur IE session cookie is being blocked by firewall or privacy protection software (if u have any). Did u try alternative browsers like Opera/Firefox???


----------



## medigit (Jan 12, 2006)

yes , the main culprit was ZAP pro. So will i have to close and open ZAP everytime i open rediffmail.


----------



## dIgItaL_BrAt (Jan 12, 2006)

ZAP is the culprit.Just set 'cookie control' to off.


----------



## godsownman (Jan 13, 2006)

Instead of shutting ZA off everytime why don't you add the link into the list of trusted sites in ZA and then set it to accept cookies etc.

I'm sorry, I don't quite remember the steps.

Regards


----------



## dinesh_mettur (Jan 14, 2006)

*rediff mail login problem*

u send a mail about u r login problem to rediff cust service it will fix u r problem........................................




dineshmettur@gmail.com


----------

